# How to used crushed stone for inlay



## bandman (Jan 15, 2009)

Good afternoon, I need some help. I have turned a bottle stopper and want to inlay a band of Turquoise approx. 1/8 in. around a portion of it. I have purchased the crushed stone and the CA glue to use with it, problem is I don't have any instructions ( thought they came with the product). Any one here know where I can find some info on this stuff? All the information I can find seems to be for FLAT inlay and I'm trying to do this in the round so I know it is going to be different. Do I just mix it us and apply it like wood putty and let it harden and then work it flat? Any help would be appreciated. I have had the product for 6 months or so and am just now getting around to using it, I thought it came with instructions but I sure can't find them

Thanks for any help,
Bandman


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

crush the stone up and put it in a groove cut in the wood. Then just fill the area with the CA. you didn't say what CA you have. I would use Medium. It takes much longer to cure than you think. What I do is pour some in, let it cure then do some more. I like to overfill so I can turn it away and leave a smooth finish Other people might not. What I do is cut the groove deeper than I need. Fill it part way with the crushed medium Then fill it beyond that point with CA or I prefer clear epoxy. Then turn the wood and epoxy down and sand and polish it until it's clear.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

If you mix the crushed stone with epoxy, you can thicken the epoxy with a product like this one. Likely tiny beads of glass or resin.

http://www.packardwoodworks.com/Mer...e=159630&Category_Code=proj-supp-inlay-inlace


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

I like InLace. Its allready mixed. Just add a few drops of MEKP and apply.:thumbsup:


----------



## rukhsana (Jan 22, 2014)

Started the base mid last year and due to a couple other projects I has to set it aside until a few days ago. It's 11 inches square walnut with a spalted maple? Poplar? Lid. Before finish


----------



## wood shavings (Mar 20, 2009)

*inlace*

Just a word to the wise whenever you turn any bowl or project that will take some sort of embellishment plan ahead. By this I mean don't turn it down then think about what you are going to put on it. Think ahead and add more than the height that you are planning to fill this way when you sand it down no divots, much better than that tiny area that is low.

Jerry


----------

